# Kernel Panic Attacks OS 10.9



## Isaac45 (Nov 23, 2013)

I am having kernel panic attacks while on line and the computer is shutting down. Please find below the report for an attack:

Anonymous UUID: 4B481BAD-AE70-F228-C879-0B6577972052

Mon Oct 20 13:51:55 2014
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xffffff80196db94e): Kernel trap at 0xffffff80199e7304, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x000000008001003b, CR2: 0xffffff819b7800a6, CR3: 0x000000001c258000, CR4: 0x00000000001606e0
RAX: 0x0000000000000080, RBX: 0x0000000000000080, RCX: 0x0000000000000000, RDX: 0x0000000000000014
RSP: 0xffffff81ed49af80, RBP: 0xffffff81ed49af80, RSI: 0xffffff81ed49afb4, RDI: 0xffffff819b780096
R8: 0xffffff81e32f7290, R9: 0x0000000000000000, R10: 0xffffff81e32f7300, R11: 0x00000000fffffffc
R12: 0xffffff8043793608, R13: 0xffffff81e32f72a0, R14: 0xffffff803d132008, R15: 0xffffff81ed49afa0
RFL: 0x0000000000010246, RIP: 0xffffff80199e7304, CS: 0x0000000000000008, SS: 0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0xffffff819b7800a6, Error code: 0x0000000000000000, Fault CPU: 0x0

Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff81ed49ac10 : 0xffffff8019622f69 
0xffffff81ed49ac90 : 0xffffff80196db94e 
0xffffff81ed49ae60 : 0xffffff80196f2dc6 
0xffffff81ed49ae80 : 0xffffff80199e7304 
0xffffff81ed49af80 : 0xffffff7f99f545f0 
0xffffff81ed49b010 : 0xffffff7f99f5318d 
0xffffff81ed49b080 : 0xffffff801982b463 
0xffffff81ed49b1a0 : 0xffffff80198cba81 
0xffffff81ed49b4b0 : 0xffffff80198db0fb 
0xffffff81ed49b5e0 : 0xffffff80198da7c9 
0xffffff81ed49b7c0 : 0xffffff80198d612f 
0xffffff81ed49bc00 : 0xffffff80198c7d56 
0xffffff81ed49bc50 : 0xffffff80198c8052 
0xffffff81ed49be30 : 0xffffff80198b61bd 
0xffffff81ed49be50 : 0xffffff8019851ba3 
0xffffff81ed49be80 : 0xffffff7f99f586b3 
0xffffff81ed49bea0 : 0xffffff801982a69a 
0xffffff81ed49bf50 : 0xffffff80198314e2 
0xffffff81ed49bfb0 : 0xffffff80196d6b37 
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.apple.nke.ppp(1.9)[CFD35E46-D460-3D02-8E15-96B74492D43E]@0xffffff7f99f51000->0xffffff7f99f5cfff

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
13A3017

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 13.0.2: Sun Sep 29 19:38:57 PDT 2013; root:xnu-2422.75.4~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: C51C3998-66EA-3C1B-A46E-90943DA76DF4
Kernel slide: 0x0000000019400000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8019600000
System model name: MacBookPro11,3 (Mac-2BD1B31983FE1663)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 12152325868284
last loaded kext at 9159821453922: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDCECMData	4.2.1b5 (addr 0xffffff7f9bbb9000, size 28672)
last unloaded kext at 9265170722629: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDCECMData	4.2.1b5 (addr 0xffffff7f9bbb9000, size 20480)
loaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDCACMData	4.2.1b5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDC	4.2.1b5
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch	80.14
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.5d0
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.60
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.2.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.5.8fc1
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.14.14
com.apple.driver.ApplePlatformEnabler	2.0.9d1
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.13
com.apple.GeForce	8.2.0
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.2.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD5000Graphics	8.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltIP	1.0.10
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.4d1
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.7.0
com.apple.driver.AppleCameraInterface	4.20.0
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess	1
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelFramebufferAzul	8.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl	3.4.28
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.1.12
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	240.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	240.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	3.4.0
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	35
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	660.4.0
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.4.5
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.9.5
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4360	820.21.47
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBXHCI	660.4.2
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.7
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	153
com.apple.security.quarantine	3
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDCACMControl	4.2.1b5
com.apple.nke.ppp	1.9
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver	4.2.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleMultitouchDriver	245.13
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.7
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.5.8fc1
com.apple.vecLib.kext	1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.9.4fc11
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.14
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily	98.9
com.apple.nvidia.driver.NVDAGK100Hal	8.2.0
com.apple.nvidia.driver.NVDAResman	8.2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.2.1f2
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.7.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.5.8fc1
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.5.8fc1
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	91
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.2.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.6d1
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl	3.4.28
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2	98.9
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.4.28
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.4
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.4
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.11d1
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	240.9
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	660.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPInAdapter	3.1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPAdapterFamily	3.1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter	1.4.3
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.6.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.6.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	650.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	656.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	660.4.2
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.6.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltNHI	1.9.8
com.apple.iokit.IOThunderboltFamily	3.2.3
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	600.34
com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient	1.0.1b4
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.2
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	660.4.2
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	278.10
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	2
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	371.1
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.9
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily	23
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore	28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.8
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0
com.apple.kec.pthread	1
Model: MacBookPro11,3, BootROM MBP112.0138.B02, 4 processors, Intel Core i7, 2.3 GHz, 16 GB, SMC 2.19f3
Graphics: Intel Iris Pro, Intel Iris Pro, Built-In, 1024 MB
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M, PCIe, 2048 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 8 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x02FE, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 8 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x02FE, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x134), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (6.30.223.154.47)
Bluetooth: Version 4.2.1f2 12982, 3 services, 23 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Serial ATA Device: APPLE SSD SM0512F, 500.28 GB
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
USB Device: USB Modem
Thunderbolt Bus: MacBook Pro, Apple Inc., 17.1

What do I do to stop this? 
I realize I need to update the computer but right now I am running a dial-up connection - I have taken to computer to a Wi-Fi spot and it is going to take over 72 hours to update using Wi-Fi. I don not know any one who has a cable connection. Therefore I am just trying to do the best I can with what I have to work with. 
The only USB device I use is a USRobotics mini modem for going online. But this was happening while using a Zoom mini modem - therefore I do not think it is the modem. 

Thanking you ahead in this matter, 
Isaac45


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

What USB devices do you have plugged in?

Is one of them a USB like Cellular Device?


----------



## Isaac45 (Nov 23, 2013)

The only USB device I am using is a USRobotics mini modem model #5637.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would unplug the modem and see if you get any panics with it unplugged.

I would check to see if there are any software updates available for your USB Modem and see if that fixes it.

Looking at the panic... it appears to be being triggered by a USB device and particularly a networking device. So I am pretty sure it is the USB modem device causing the Panic.


----------



## Isaac45 (Nov 23, 2013)

Something I forgot to add is I am also having kernel panic attack offline as well. When I view a DVD on the Mac and eject the disc as well as when I am playing chess. 
I have already update the drivers for the modem. So far I have not had a kernel panic attack but when I do I will report it back here. It usually happens when the computer has been on for a while. I usually start the computer in the mornings and instead of shutting it down I just close the MacBook and go and do what I need to and then come back and open the lid and go from there. 
Hope this info helps.
Thanking you ahead in this matter, 
Isaac45


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok the question really is... does the Kernel Panic happening when this USB device is NOT plugged in at ALL.

According to the Panic log... the last thing loaded before the panic happened was a file for a USB device. SO I am think that device is the cause.


----------



## Isaac45 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes the Kernel Panic is happening with no USB device plugged in. While playing chess or watching a DVD I do not have any USB devices plugged into the Mac.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you show me the Panic log from when that happens?


----------



## Isaac45 (Nov 23, 2013)

I went offline and unplugged the mini modem and plugged in the super drive to the USB port and starting watching a movie. Click on stop on the DVD player, click on leave full screen and eject and it happened. Here is the report. Hope this helps. 

Anonymous UUID: 4B481BAD-AE70-F228-C879-0B6577972052

Tue Nov 4 14:51:17 2014
panic(cpu 2 caller 0xffffff800c4db94e): Kernel trap at 0xffffff800c4a3b30, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x0000000080010033, CR2: 0x0000000000000008, CR3: 0x000000003260d03d, CR4: 0x00000000001606e0
RAX: 0xffffff800cad0320, RBX: 0x0000000000000075, RCX: 0x0000000000000075, RDX: 0x0000000000000000
RSP: 0xffffff81dfafb120, RBP: 0xffffff81dfafb140, RSI: 0xffffff802df17e10, RDI: 0xffffff800cad0a70
R8: 0xffffff80169ce970, R9: 0xffffff80150294d0, R10: 0xffffff800cad15f0, R11: 0x0000000000000004
R12: 0x0000000000000000, R13: 0xffffff8031a73d90, R14: 0x000000000000018a, R15: 0xffffff80150294d0
RFL: 0x0000000000010282, RIP: 0xffffff800c4a3b30, CS: 0x0000000000000008, SS: 0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0x0000000000000008, Error code: 0x0000000000000002, Fault CPU: 0x2

Backtrace (CPU 2), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff81dfafadb0 : 0xffffff800c422f69 
0xffffff81dfafae30 : 0xffffff800c4db94e 
0xffffff81dfafb000 : 0xffffff800c4f2dc6 
0xffffff81dfafb020 : 0xffffff800c4a3b30 
0xffffff81dfafb140 : 0xffffff800c4746f3 
0xffffff81dfafb2e0 : 0xffffff800c49b866 
0xffffff81dfafb650 : 0xffffff800c473349 
0xffffff81dfafb6b0 : 0xffffff800c8b8ef1 
0xffffff81dfafb7b0 : 0xffffff800c8b916e 
0xffffff81dfafb7e0 : 0xffffff7f8e46cf1d 
0xffffff81dfafb810 : 0xffffff7f8e46ce1f 
0xffffff81dfafb830 : 0xffffff7f8e46dd1e 
0xffffff81dfafb850 : 0xffffff7f8e4f2cfb 
0xffffff81dfafb860 : 0xffffff7f8e484852 
0xffffff81dfafb890 : 0xffffff7f8e473873 
0xffffff81dfafb8e0 : 0xffffff7f8e4f152e 
0xffffff81dfafb920 : 0xffffff7f8e4ec7f1 
0xffffff81dfafba20 : 0xffffff7f8e472ab4 
0xffffff81dfafba50 : 0xffffff7f8e472d6b 
0xffffff81dfafba80 : 0xffffff7f8e47e8a8 
0xffffff81dfafbac0 : 0xffffff7f8e4f0d43 
0xffffff81dfafbae0 : 0xffffff7f8e470e85 
0xffffff81dfafbb70 : 0xffffff800c8cc61a 
0xffffff81dfafbb90 : 0xffffff800c8cd17e 
0xffffff81dfafbbf0 : 0xffffff800c8cabcf 
0xffffff81dfafbd40 : 0xffffff800c4b6088 
0xffffff81dfafbe50 : 0xffffff800c426bb1 
0xffffff81dfafbe80 : 0xffffff800c4139b5 
0xffffff81dfafbef0 : 0xffffff800c41e003 
0xffffff81dfafbf70 : 0xffffff800c4c92ad 
0xffffff81dfafbfb0 : 0xffffff800c4f35e6 
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2(98.9)[5D0EFFAC-FCC9-359B-9999-D92D122F3F50]@0xffffff7f8e46b000->0xffffff7f8e4cffff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.8)[D7DDC654-8A3E-33FC-B5ED-E756535EBD4D]@0xffffff7f8cab9000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.4)[C193403C-110B-31D6-857E-5AFDB7868294]@0xffffff7f8cd61000
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD5000Graphics(8.2)[47711D33-A72C-31C9-B636-AD99BA4FFC75]@0xffffff7f8e4dd000->0xffffff7f8e52cfff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOSurface(91)[BC96A900-DD9D-3F36-AFE6-EF88CB4B3607]@0xffffff7f8d682000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.8)[D7DDC654-8A3E-33FC-B5ED-E756535EBD4D]@0xffffff7f8cab9000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.4)[C193403C-110B-31D6-857E-5AFDB7868294]@0xffffff7f8cd61000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2(98.9)[5D0EFFAC-FCC9-359B-9999-D92D122F3F50]@0xffffff7f8e46b000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: WindowServer

Mac OS version:
13A3017

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 13.0.2: Sun Sep 29 19:38:57 PDT 2013; root:xnu-2422.75.4~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: C51C3998-66EA-3C1B-A46E-90943DA76DF4
Kernel slide: 0x000000000c200000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff800c400000
System model name: MacBookPro11,3 (Mac-2BD1B31983FE1663)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 6734766831761
last loaded kext at 6568484125216: com.apple.filesystems.udf	2.5 (addr 0xffffff7f8e9ef000, size 262144)
last unloaded kext at 4589477291059: com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.6.5 (addr 0xffffff7f8e9aa000, size 28672)
loaded kexts:
com.apple.filesystems.udf	2.5
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.6.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBODD	3.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch	80.14
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.5d0
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.60
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.2.1f2
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.14.14
com.apple.driver.ApplePlatformEnabler	2.0.9d1
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDCACMData	4.2.1b5
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.5.8fc1
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.13
com.apple.GeForce	8.2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD5000Graphics	8.2.0
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.2.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.7.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelFramebufferAzul	8.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDC	4.2.1b5
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.4d1
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess	1
com.apple.driver.AppleCameraInterface	4.20.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltIP	1.0.10
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl	3.4.28
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.1.12
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	240.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	3.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	240.2
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	35
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	660.4.0
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.4.5
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.9.5
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4360	820.21.47
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBXHCI	660.4.2
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.7
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	153
com.apple.security.quarantine	3
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.nke.ppp	1.9
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver	4.2.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleMultitouchDriver	245.13
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.7
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDCACMControl	4.2.1b5
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.5.8fc1
com.apple.vecLib.kext	1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.9.4fc11
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.14
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily	98.9
com.apple.nvidia.driver.NVDAGK100Hal	8.2.0
com.apple.nvidia.driver.NVDAResman	8.2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	91
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.2.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.2.1f2
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.7.0d1
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl	3.4.28
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2	98.9
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.5.8fc1
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.5.8fc1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.6d1
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.4.28
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.4
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.4
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.11d1
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.4
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.6.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.6.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.6.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	240.9
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPInAdapter	3.1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPAdapterFamily	3.1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter	1.4.3
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	660.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	650.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	656.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	660.4.2
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.6.0
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltNHI	1.9.8
com.apple.iokit.IOThunderboltFamily	3.2.3
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	600.34
com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient	1.0.1b4
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.2
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	660.4.2
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	278.10
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	2
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	371.1
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.9
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily	23
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore	28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.8
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0
com.apple.kec.pthread	1
Model: MacBookPro11,3, BootROM MBP112.0138.B02, 4 processors, Intel Core i7, 2.3 GHz, 16 GB, SMC 2.19f3
Graphics: Intel Iris Pro, Intel Iris Pro, Built-In, 1024 MB
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M, PCIe, 2048 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 8 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x02FE, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 8 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x02FE, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x134), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (6.30.223.154.47)
Bluetooth: Version 4.2.1f2 12982, 3 services, 23 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Serial ATA Device: APPLE SSD SM0512F, 500.28 GB
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
USB Device: Apple USB SuperDrive
Thunderbolt Bus: MacBook Pro, Apple Inc., 17.1

Thanking you ahead in this matter, 
Isaac45


----------

